# US electrician needing a small assist



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

UK building sites use 110V transformers [240 / 110v centre tapped to earth]

depending on length of stay you could probably hire one from a local hire company for not a lot


google uk site transformers for details

have a look at Speedy Hire, branches everywhere or HSS

hope this helps somewhat


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Throughout London there are many electrical wholsalers - City electrical factors - is one tha comes to mind. A 230/110 volt transformer can be purchased over the counter from them. ranges are from 0.5 to 10 KVA. As Trimmix says they are intended for construction site use so you will need to purchase also from the same outlet a suitable matching 'male plug'.

110 volt lamps are not a problem but you may have difficulty obtaining the older standard filament type since these are now down to stock availability only following some stupid directive to discontinue use so as to save energy. Other types are available though in all shapes and sizes 

Frank.


----------

